# Cause or causes of SIBO



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,I was diagnosed with SIBO through a breath test. I'm trying to pinpoint the main cause(s) that lead to this. My GI doc presribed a pretty high dose of Rifaximin saying that I would need the extra. I do not seem to have the same issues I have read causes most people's cases. The main issue that seems like it is probably the culprit or a main contributor was my lifestyle for a couple of years. I had an extremely stressfull couple of years involving family dying, sleeping in a car, exessive alcohol and OTC sleep-aid use, etc. Does anyone have any input on this? Now that I have my life back and under control, do you think the SIBO will be done with or come back? Thanks,Evan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rticle.htm#tocc has some of the traditional usual suspects.However what causes the IBS version of SIBO (which comes first, etc) is not really well understood as far as I know. However it probably is some version of things aren't moving effectively so bacteria have more time to get going in the small intestine.Hard to know if it will come back or not, but if whatever caused it in the first place is still going on it may come back.


----------



## FONDUE (May 11, 2012)

I have some friends that are medical doctors and a family member they all say that SIBO IS NOT A REAL DIAGNOSIS  so that really blows me away . It is just a sign of something else that is the actual issue that is going on in the body that is why you can take antibiotics and most likely will not be cured and from what I'm reading I sounds like many people with SIBO do not get cured. So now, my dr thinks the flora is screwed up so now we are calm the stomach with enzymes ( glutamine, aloe vera, zinclori robiotics etc.... but to me the most unbelievable aspect is the symptoms I have seem like I'm on the verge of dying the up and down flu, dizziness, drowsiness, pressure in my abdomen. nausea, sinus infection yeast infection and a skin rash I'm mean please ... What is even more unbelievable is my husband goes in to the GI doc some slight digestion issues *one* symptoms okay. He takes the test and was diagosed with SIBO. So now more than ever I'm convinced that SIBO is not a real diagnosis it just a secondary effect of something else going on in the body. My doc just ordered a baruim enema. We just finshed watching Fat, Sick and nearly dead a documentary on sickness and fasting What a great movie Neither of us are overweight we are both slim and active but we decided to start a serious anti infection drink fast and let it take us all the way to wellness...


----------



## FONDUE (May 11, 2012)

[quote name='Evan79' timestamp='1259442211' post='772908']Hello,I was diagnosed with SIBO through a breath test. I'm trying to pinpoint the main cause(s) that lead to this. My GI doc presribed a pretty high dose of Rifaximin saying that I would need the extra. I do not seem to have the same issues I have read causes most people's cases. The main issue that seems like it is probably the culprit or a main contributor was my lifestyle for a couple of years. I had an extremely stressfull couple of years involving family dying, sleeping in a car, exessive alcohol and OTC sleep-aid use, etc. Does anyone have any input on this? Now that I have my life back and under control, do you think the SIBO will be done with or come back? Thanks,I have read about so many reoccuring cases of course thisis not statistical data just and observation. In fact I have symptoms coming back after four weeks of antibiotics. If I were you I would stay the course no sugar seriously, I read that a really good way to keep it away is not to every snack and to take bacillus subtilis, drink ginger tea make it from fresh ginger root and drink glass a water with a 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda to alkalize.


----------



## FONDUE (May 11, 2012)

FONDUE said:


> I have some friends that are medical doctors and a family member they all say that SIBO IS NOT A REAL DIAGNOSIS  so that really blows me away . This is my best guess some people actually have SIBO they take antibiotics it goes away other people SIBO is is just a sign of something else that is the actual issue that is going on in the body that is why you can take antibiotics and then take another round then another round until you take them year around because your not cured and from what I'm reading I sounds like many people with SIBO have reoccuring bouts So now, my dr thinks the flora is screwed up so now the dr wants to calm the stomach with enzymes ( glutamine, aloe vera, zinclori serious probiotics ... but to me the most unbelievable aspect is the symptoms I have seem like I'm on the verge of dying the up and down flu, dizziness, drowsiness, pressure in my abdomen. nausea, sinus infection yeast infection and a skin rash I'm mean please ... What is even more unbelievable is my husband goes in to the GI doc some slight digestion issues *one* symptoms okay. He takes the test and was diagosed with SIBO. So now more than ever I'm convinced that SIBO is not a real diagnosis for most My doc ordered a baruim test lower GI. I'm so spent ...I;m ready to check myself into one of those expensive posh super charged health organic juice spa places ..


----------

